# Timex Quartz One Minute Stepping Motor



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This is probably a question for Knut.

I picked up this unremarkable looking early timex quartz in a lot recently (looking at snapshot reminds me I must get the brasso out).

It's currently one of my favourite wearers simply because it's the first watch I have come across that has a one minute stepping motor; every minute the minute hand jumps with a loud 'clack' that can be heard clear across the room (ok a smallish and fairly quiet room).

I fully accept that's sad - but I find the click even more satisfying than the drone of my hummer.

My question is, were there any other Timex or other makers models that used this type of movement I can look out for?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually that is a quartz controlled balance wheel movement in your watch. The last 4 digits of those small numbers below the 6 will give the movement and the year. The movement should be a 63 and the year is in the70's. Possibly 73? Most but not all models have a second hand and yours looks like it should have from the cannon. If you give me all those numbers on the bottom of the dial I might be able to tell you more about your watch.

I have never heard a 63 model watch make a sound when the minute hand advances but if you hold the watch to your ear you should hear the balances chugging away.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I really can't hear or see any sign of movement other than when the minute hand is advanced every 60 seconds. I also see no sign of movement when I open the case, although it is mostly obscured by a plastic cover. Must be a really quiet one under the case if its there.

The numbers are 96529 and 05678. Made in Taiwan.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

That's cool! I've been looking for a watch like that for a while, didn't realise they existed


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry, mistype, numbers are 96520 and 05678. There isn't a mount for a second hand btw.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Aha, just found this on the Timex forum :

...a prototype for the 55 movement ( shown below ) - as you will notice they are very similar. The 55 ( and 56, date version ) are "minute jump" movements, and very neat in my opinion. No seconds hand and no "tick" either. I think they first appeared in 1978 or 1979 ( the ones I have are from 1979 and 1980 ).

The watchcase on the one in your pic is also similar, but slightly different. I think both the watch and the movement is either a very early production run ( might be from 1977 as the envelope states ) or a prototype ( hence the case, possibly gold! ) - I think the cat. and movement no. on the envelope is wrong though. It says i.e. 5721905579 on the bottom of the dial on one of my watches.

The "Q" is oddly placed - never seen that on a Timex Quartz before. Thanks for sharing yet another interesting watch from the archives Bill!

Knut


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like it may be an old conversation between Knut and I.







Don't have time at the mo but will look more. The watch is probably somewhat unique in that I looked and it does not appear in my sales catalog from that year and I didn't find it in my parts cross reference index. I also don't have that movement in my service manual but found a NOS 55 quartz in my spare movements. Will do more research later.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks very much Bill, much appreciated. It's looking like getting hold of any of it's direct relatives could be a challenge.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry Robin, but I really can't add much. I still cannot find anything in any sales catalogs or other documents I have. The thread you found was indeed between Knut and I. It was in reference to a watch, with what appears to be a 55 movement, that I came across while working in the archives of the Timex museum.

I have two 55 movements still in their parts cases. I tried a battery in both but wasn't able to hear a jump but I don't know if it is just that they have been stored for years.

Every other Timex I have seen from that era, with the small Q on the dial, has the quartz/ balance movement. While non balance watches are not my forte, I would think these one minute jumps are hard to find.

BTW the first set of numbers 96520 are the sales catalg number and used as the reference in catalogs etc.. The 056 is the movement which it appears is the date version of the 55. The 78 is the year 1978.


----------

